# Suzuka Grey TT-RS with Forgestar wheels installed



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Bought them through modbargins, great shop, it was a really good experience. The guys there are real car guys and were very helpful in placing and filling the order. Even sent pics as soon as they arrived at their shop for me to drool over. And now Foregstar has a wheel build tracking website so you can get updates on each stage of the wheel build. My wheels took 9 weeks total which fit right with the 6-10 week estimate I was given. They are custom order wheels, they look and ride great, and for the price, I don't think you can beet 'em.

The quality of these wheels are top notch, and I am very happy with them. These tires in this size are really wide and I do rub slightly right now. I will be downsizing to a 245/35 Michelin PSS instead soon. My front fenders are rolled, and the rear bumper clips are ground down, but I am pretty low (KW V3's). I do really love these tires, just need to find the right size. The wheels fit about perfect, I think a 45 offset would be better and is about as high as you can go with these wheels to still have enough brake clearance up front. 

*Specs*
Forgestar CF5
19x9 et 42
Weight: 24lbs
Finish: Machined face w/ Charcoal inserts
Tires: 255/30/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports

Unboxing pics courtesy of ModBargains


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Stu love the stance of the car its because of the pics of your car with the 20's on them I went the C/O route I just need to adjust mine, do you know the height measurements front and back.
Thanks


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Looking good mate!

Socal TT-RS owners need a lil get together soon!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice wheels. Your car was the one I saw before buying my wheels. Forgestar CF 5 in Gunmetal. Originally ordered the 42 offset but they changed it to a 39. I went with Michelin Pilot Super Sports 255/35 and have some rubbing issues. Nice wheels though and really are a good deal.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Stu love the stance of the car its because of the pics of your car with the 20's on them I went the C/O route I just need to adjust mine, do you know the height measurements front and back.
> Thanks


Thanks! I loved the 20" OZ Ultraleggera wheels, but wanted to try and find a good all purpose 19" instead of running a 20" street and a 18" track wheels.

Here are my FTG (fender to ground) measurements taken just for you 
Front: 24.5"
Rear: 25.25"




dogdrive said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Socal TT-RS owners need a lil get together soon!


We totally do. You should come out to monthly In N Out meet in Laguna Hills, its the last thursday night of every month. Pretty good turn out usually: Shakes n Brakes Euro Meet



Quisp said:


> Nice wheels. Your car was the one I saw before buying my wheels. Forgestar CF 5 in Gunmetal. Originally ordered the 42 offset but they changed it to a 39. I went with Michelin Pilot Super Sports 255/35 and have some rubbing issues. Nice wheels though and really are a good deal.


Your wheels look great also. I would think about getting your's milled down to increase the offset. Forgestar stays on the safe side when spec'ing wheels. The TT-RS brakes are huge, and caliper clearance with concave wheels isn't easy. I initially wanted to go with the 19x9.5 et 50 super concave, but they said it wouldn't clear. There is room to run a 19x9 et 45 on these wheels for sure, and I think that would be the best fit.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

OP you should see if a 265/30 will fit. It all depends on the brand of tire as they all have a different type of sidewall. PSS are fantastic from what I have read and I am most likely going to put them on mine this summer. The toyo are Ajit and can't believe they put these on the car. 

The conti 5P are a great tire as well. I run them on my M3. You need to heat them up or they can be slick at times. 

Wheels look killer! How do you like the V3 opposed to the magnethorical suspension wit this car?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The PSS tires are amaziing. Just driving a few miles and the ride was significantly quieter and smoothjer. You could feel the tires had better grip and stablity especially compared to stock


----------



## theguz66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you think you could run et45 without rubbing pre fender rolling/lining trim? I love those wheels but I would rather not do all that. Car looks amazing btw.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

how much would a set of these 19's run and does the wheel tire setup weigh less than stock?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Southshorettrs said:


> OP you should see if a 265/30 will fit. It all depends on the brand of tire as they all have a different type of sidewall. PSS are fantastic from what I have read and I am most likely going to put them on mine this summer. The toyo are Ajit and can't believe they put these on the car.
> 
> Wheels look killer! How do you like the V3 opposed to the magnethorical suspension wit this car?


These tires are as wide as a normal 265/30. I have slight rubbing now, so any wider or taller with this offset would be a no go - unless you have a 9.5" wheel and can get more stretch out of the tire, then maybe.

I really love the KW V3's. They totally transformed the car. The road feel is much better than with the magride suspension. I also tried H&R springs which helped, but nothing like the KW's. The car feels much more direct, its firm but very comfortable. I have mine set on full stiff compression right now, and it could even be stiffer while still remaining comfortable. At times I think I should have gone with the KW Clubsports, but I've never ridden in them, so I can't say for sure. I'm actually working with HPA right now to try a slighter higher spring rate to see how that works. Rear end squats a little to much still for my liking. 996cab's MSS kit looks awesome, but I've made my bed with the coilovers for now. 




theguz66 said:


> Do you think you could run et45 without rubbing pre fender rolling/lining trim? I love those wheels but I would rather not do all that. Car looks amazing btw.


It would depend on the tire brand/model. I think 19x9 et45 is as low of an offset you can go, while still running a 255/35 tire. A lot of tires run wide, so unless its a Falken or a Toyo or something similar known for small tire shoulder profile, you may want to get a 245/35. A 245/35 Micheline PSS is about as wide as a Falken 452 255/35. You will likely have to trim the rear bumper clip regardless. 

I never rubbed upfront until I lowered the car on coilovers. On H&R springs I didn't rub in the front even when I was running 20" wheels. The rear is what gets ya! At this point, I'm not rubbing on the bumper clip anymore because I ground it pretty far down. I'm rubbing higher in the wheel arch where their is some metal strengthening that sticks out a bit on the upper inner rear fenders.




myquitacre said:


> how much would a set of these 19's run and does the wheel tire setup weigh less than stock?


Yes, this setup weighs *7.6lbs* per corner less than the OEM setup. Here are the wheel/tire weighs that I have personally measured:

Stock TT-RS 19x9 Titanium Rotor Wheels - 255/30 OEM Toyo Tires: *55.6lbs*

OZ Ultraleggera 20x8 Wheels - 245/30 BFG KDW2 Tires: *50.0lbs*

Forgestar 19x9 CF5 Wheels - 255/30 Michelin PSS Tires: *48.0lbs*

Pic of the OZ's referenced above. I've been told by several people that they like these wheels better than my new ones. I really liked the look of them also, but I am trying to have just one set of wheels instead of a separate track/street setup.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

45 would probably be the best setup but Forgestar cant make these is 45 offset because they wont clear the brakes. That is what they told me.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm confused, you said you are running 19x9 et 42 but that an et of 45 would be best. Wouldn't that make the wheel stay inside the fender a little bit more?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

myquitacre said:


> I'm confused, you said you are running 19x9 et 42 but that an et of 45 would be best. Wouldn't that make the wheel stay inside the fender a little bit more?


Yes, exactly. I rub with the current setup, and a higher offset (or smaller tire) will fix that. 19x9 et42 is too low of an offset to run with a full size 255/35 tire and be lowered, even with fender modifications. Depending on the tire brand/model, I think you would be ok with an et42 on stock suspension. Here is a thread on the TT UK forum about guys running OZ wheels in that size without any issues. 

TT UK Forum OZ wheel thread


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

so an et45 will clear base model TT brakes?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

theguz66 said:


> Do you think you could run et45 without rubbing pre fender rolling/lining trim? I love those wheels but I would rather not do all that. Car looks amazing btw.


I put Forgestar F14s 19X9 et44 on mine and have minimal rubbing in the rear under heavy load. If they messed up your order with et39 I would send them back that's not a good fit. Just ordered a set of gunmetal F14s in deep concave for my G cant wait to get them the wrap and the SL wing on! Would really like to see my Ibis car parked next to Suzuka someday. Machined faces with gunmetal barrels looks really good nice choice OP.


----------



## theguz66 (Dec 20, 2012)

bigstu said:


> It would depend on the tire brand/model. I think 19x9 et45 is as low of an offset you can go, while still running a 255/35 tire. A lot of tires run wide, so unless its a Falken or a Toyo or something similar known for small tire shoulder profile, you may want to get a 245/35. A 245/35 Micheline PSS is about as wide as a Falken 452 255/35. You will likely have to trim the rear bumper clip regardless.
> 
> I never rubbed upfront until I lowered the car on coilovers. On H&R springs I didn't rub in the front even when I was running 20" wheels. The rear is what gets ya! At this point, I'm not rubbing on the bumper clip anymore because I ground it pretty far down. I'm rubbing higher in the wheel arch where their is some metal strengthening that sticks out a bit on the upper inner rear fenders.
> re are the wheel/tire ]


Thanks for all the information. One more question, I know Forgestar told Quisp that they couldn't make an et45 for the TTRS due to caliper clearance. I thought I saw you post that there was still some good clearance on your et42's. Do you think there is 3mm in there? I would love these if I don't have to roll fenders to make them fit (noot sure why I care, I have done that on the las t 3 cars anyway lol)


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybeit is just teh CF5 that hjas to be 42 or lower to fit with the brakes on the TT RS.
I am told that the ET 39 will work with the right size tire and the right brand(one that is not a wide in the tread section) I know of a set that can be had in ET 39 if somebody wants them.

Bigstu, was it more dificult doiing the suspension switch due to the magride?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


> Yes, exactly. I rub with the current setup, and a higher offset (or smaller tire) will fix that. 19x9 et42 is too low of an offset to run with a full size 255/35 tire and be lowered, even with fender modifications. Depending on the tire brand/model, I think you would be ok with an et42 on stock suspension. Here is a thread on the TT UK forum about guys running OZ wheels in that size without any issues.
> 
> TT UK Forum OZ wheel thread


 245/35R19 does not rub on 19x9 ET 42 OZ Superlegera's.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


> Pic of the OZ's referenced above. I've been told by several people that they like these wheels better than my new ones. I really liked the look of them also, but I am trying to have just one set of wheels instead of a separate track/street setup.


 What happend with those wheels. ?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

R5T said:


> What happend with those wheels. ?


 I sold 'em! :beer::beer: 

I want to run a 19" all in one wheel/tire combo instead of a separate street/track wheel setup like I initially planned when I got the 20" OZ's. They do look baller though. 

These wheels will always hold a special place in my heart because of this: My wife "borrowed" the TT-RS one day and I ended up with the coolest pictures ever. Actually, she surprised me with entire calendar for our anniversary...she is the bomb to say the very least.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Stu,
She's a keeper!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks! You're absolutely right! :heart::heart::heart:


----------

